# Alaska Season Opener



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

Now that we have a few active outbacker members in Alaska, how about we get together for a pre season rally?
I humbly suggest meeting in Seward over the weekend of April 28-30. The city Campground should still be $2.00 a night and Seward will still be pretty empty. 
Any takers or better ideas?


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Huskytracks, The photo in your signature is awesome! Hope you get an Alaska rally pulled together!


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

That picture is from our first trip of the year to Seward. The city campground is right on the water and the moutains are just across the bay from the city. So that picture is from the middle of Alaska's 7th or 8th largest city. I love Alaska


----------

